# Expansion valve and PAG oil



## paulieg (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I am trying to locate the expansion valve on my 2008 Rogue and also wondering if anyone knows the amount of PAG oil that goes in the compressor. I am trying to surprise my son while he away at army bootcamp, by fixing his ac unit and now I am at a blocking point.

Paulig


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The expansion valve is located approximately in the center of the firewall but it's it's actually inside the AC/heater box that's under the dash. You can remove the valve from the engine side without messing with the AC/heater box. The compressor oil capacity is 150 Ml (5.07 US fl oz).


----------



## paulieg (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks Rogoman. This isn't gonna be fun Is it necessary to replace the valve? Everything else is new. Also the comressor is pre-filled with 3 ounces. I can just add the remaining 2?


Paul


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

What's the reason for replacing the valve? There's generally no reason to replace the valve unless maybe some of the following symptoms are present:
• An area of the low-pressure pipe is colder than areas near the evaporator outlet.
• Low-pressure pipe is sometimes covered with frost.
• There is a big temperature difference between the expansion valve inlet and outlet while the valve itself is frosted.

Hopefully you are using a gauge set to perform the service on the system. Also you need a vacuum pump to properly evacuate the system of air and moisture after you've buttoned everything back up.

Since the compressor is pre-filled with 3 ounces, you can add the remaining 2 ozs. Add the oil through the suction port opening.


----------



## paulieg (Aug 4, 2018)

Thanks rogoman. I din't need to replace the expansion valve. All is back together and running great. Thanks for your input and help.

Paul


----------

